# Insightful quote



## Wayne (Sep 1, 2013)

This fits best in this forum, I think. 

An insightful quote that I came across this evening:



> Such terms as "Liberal Christianity," "Negative Theology," "Natural Religion," "Positivism," "Eclecticism," so current in these times, are indications of a terrible assault which human pride and impudence are making upon the prerogative of Jehovah. Modern infidelity is aiming to subvert the truth of God, not by denying and opposing it outright, but by forcing it into a shape which shall correspond with human judgment and human inclination. A thousand fallacies have been invented by an antichristian philosophy or empiricism, to relieve the Bible of its difficulties, and faith of its mysteries, and piety of its rigors; and the result proposed to be reached, it cannot be doubted, is that in due time the Bible, and faith, and piety, may banished from the world as obsolete monstrosities.
> 
> Rev. Joseph B. Stratton, Truth in the Household: A Sermon... (1857), p. 29.


----------

